# Cockatiel Chick not Coming out of the Egg! What Now?



## Isabella (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi, everyone! Hope you’re well! My friend is caring for two cockatiels. The female laid eggs last month and they’re fertile. This egg has been laid on the 17th of April, which means that 21 days have passed. There’s definitely a chick there, but he or she isn’t coming out. Their carer has started helping out a bit by breaking open the egg slightly. The chick is chirping, but not doing anything else much. The chick’s parents aren’t helping the process along. They have, however, raised chicks successfully in the past. There are more chicks on the way. Their carer has sprayed the outside of the nest with water in order to get the nest to the perfect humidity! Please, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Keets n Tiels (Apr 7, 2021)

Isabella said:


> Hi, everyone! Hope you’re well! My friend is caring for two cockatiels. The female laid eggs last month and they’re fertile. This egg has been laid on the 17th of April, which means that 21 days have passed. There’s definitely a chick there, but he or she isn’t coming out. Their carer has started helping out a bit by breaking open the egg slightly. The chick is chirping, but not doing anything else much. The chick’s parents aren’t helping the process along. They have, however, raised chicks successfully in the past. There are more chicks on the way. Their carer has sprayed the outside of the nest with water in order to get the nest to the perfect humidity! Please, any help would be appreciated!
> View attachment 93226


Hey! It takes a while for baby birds to hatch. I would just let it be and see f it can make it out itself. The egg does not HAVE to hatch 21 days after being laid and is sometimes later or earlier. 
Now looking at the picture, the egg seems to have some sort of white stuff in it and I don't think that is normal. I would recommend a quick stop at your avian vet. This baby may not survive.


----------



## Isabella (Jan 22, 2021)

Thank you so much for your help! Before I could even share your advice with the birds’ carer, they announced that the chick hatched and is VERY healthy! The parents are feeding her and everything! The second chickie even hatched some time ago! 2 more are on the way! Thank you so much for all your help! It’s much appreciated! Have a wonderful and blessed day!


----------



## I_WantAllTheCockatiels! (Mar 26, 2021)

Hey how did it go? I'm not breeding cockatiels (yet/maybe) but just wondering hope it went well!


----------

